# Lake Seminole



## dirtnap10 (Aug 15, 2010)

Advice for lake seminole?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 15, 2010)

dirtnap10 said:


> Advice for lake seminole?



Its the bomb, Make sure you dont miss opening day.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Its the bomb, Make sure you dont miss opening day.



That ain't right.  The moderators should assign a dunce point to you for that.


----------



## blackduck (Aug 15, 2010)

Watch out for stumps


----------



## earl2229 (Aug 15, 2010)

like black duck said watch out for stumps and stumpy guides also.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 15, 2010)

Midseason, mid week, mid day.  This was on the Florida side.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 15, 2010)

seminole state park=TONS OF GEESE!!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 15, 2010)

dirtnap10 said:


> Advice for lake seminole?



My best advice is DRIVE northwest!!!! Seminole was good many years ago, but on a serious note, you need to spend a lot of time in the boat riding around and scouting.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

watch out for gators!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 16, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> That ain't right.  The moderators should assign a dunce point to you for that.



I dont get it????    Havent been down there in 10 years but it used to be decent.   As long as theres no folks piling into west point on opener I will be happy


----------



## florida boy (Aug 18, 2010)

We scout it from an airplane every year and after the ducks get scouted from boats hard for a week or two they stack up in the backwater holes . I havent seen enough of a concentration of birds for me to fight the crowds in the last 3 years .  I remember the day when it was against my religion to raise my gun on a diver the first couple days of the season . We had a couple of widgeon holes that would hold a good number of birds .


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 18, 2010)

FB- Who do you fly with to scout?


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 18, 2010)

If ya ever need a copilot I'd love to go. I only get to use Google Earth haha


----------



## pintail30635 (Aug 18, 2010)

Friends of mine went down last year for four days scouted and only seen two groups of ringnecks they said the crowds were awfull,all the boats were running up the same two groups,also my two cents dont take your dog because of gators,me im going west to ark,good luck were ever you go


----------



## florida boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> FB- Who do you fly with to scout?



We have our own . We can go up and scout Jackson, Carr, Iamonia , Talquin, and Seminole in on trip . I cannot say much because I own one myself but the " Go devil " has ruined duck hunting . Nothing is sacred anymore . I usally dont fool with the big lakes unless the water is down .


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 19, 2010)

10-4


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2010)

dirtnap10 said:


> Advice for lake seminole?



Try Lake Juliet instead.


----------



## Swamp Star (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^HAHA thats funny right there^^^


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, if you haven't been to seminole before you need to go now. That lake is not for beginers it is very dangerous. It is very big and long. If you get bad weather and High winds it can deadly. I haven't ever duck hunted it. But I fished it alot. I have been all over the lake. You don't want to be on the big water and in the rivers when the wind gets up over 20 mph. In less you are in a very big boat. Stay in the channel markers when running and idle when you are in question. You need to find the different ramps to put you near where you want to hunt. There is gators,stumps, trees and alot of them. Have gps because the grass is tall and when you are running in the back areas you can get loss. Seminole is a awesome lake and alot of fun, just do your homework and besafe. There is alot of people that go there every year and have good hunt. If anything just go and see the lake, it is a speical place. Hey take your fishing pole. If no ducks, go fishing. Good luck and be safe.
Larry


----------



## waddler (Aug 22, 2010)

pintail30635 said:


> Friends of mine went down last year for four days scouted and only seen two groups of ringnecks they said the crowds were awfull,all the boats were running up the same two groups,also my two cents dont take your dog because of gators,me im going west to ark,good luck were ever you go



What part of Arkansas do you hunt?


----------



## mselman (Aug 29, 2010)

Earl2229 had a stumpy guide...ask for pics from his first time to Seminole.............


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 29, 2010)

I was there yesterday.  The ducks blacked the sky when we ran through slough after slough.  Oh wait a minute, I forgot, I left my glasses in my truck and someone pointed out to me that those were rain clouds.

BTW, I hear a certain stumpy guide is gonna sue me for exposing him.


----------



## GeorgiaCans (Sep 2, 2010)

Unless you have 300 decoys to put out, dont waste your time! Birds are a mile high and wont decoy! Same your money, go to juliette


----------



## earl2229 (Sep 2, 2010)

mselman -i heard its a heck of a place to hunt fox squirrels?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 9, 2010)

well i hav had good luck on ringers  just hav to scout an be prepared to hunt all day. during the week is the best


----------



## pintail30635 (Sep 24, 2010)

waddler said:


> What part of Arkansas do you hunt?



We hunt at jonesboro an down at fesenthal we will be at felsenthal opening weekend till thanksgiving


----------



## Jaker (Sep 25, 2010)

earl2229 said:


> mselman -i heard its a heck of a place to hunt fox squirrels?




lets hear your side of the story on Aaron Crews, I've heard his....


----------



## earl2229 (Sep 26, 2010)

he told us that he is the best guide there is.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 26, 2010)

earl2229 said:


> he told us that he is the best guide there is.



Well I don't particularly like the guy, hes annoying as all get out, but hes never done anythng to me except talk too much, and I was wondering what yalls problem was with him? or if yall just didn't like him as a guide?


----------



## Jaker (Sep 26, 2010)

oh ya, and I would agree with the fact that hes full of ****, "best guide there is"......welll I guess there aint anyothers on seminole so hes got that spot won lol


----------



## earl2229 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jaker said:


> oh ya, and I would agree with the fact that hes full of ****, "best guide there is"......welll I guess there aint anyothers on seminole so hes got that spot won lol



you took the words right out of my mouth! i just didnt know how put it that nice. when we were down there he put out his people and would run around and jump up the birds and try to push them their way. it was a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- way to do business to me.


----------



## gdhall (Oct 6, 2010)

You need to scout don't just show up blind....


----------



## gdhall (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't hunt close to the game wardens when they hunt. The don't like it when the ducks ignore their 2 dozen spread for your > 100. Then they just shoot in the air when ducks get anywhere in the area.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 6, 2010)

personally i would go north and hunt allatoona


----------



## castandblast (Oct 6, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> personally i would go north and hunt allatoona



hahaha the dead sea is an additional 6ft below par on its waterfowl than it on its fishing!


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 14, 2010)

You may get an elusive cormerant in range!


----------



## GeorgiaCans (Oct 21, 2010)

dont waste your time hunting the divers unless you have about 10 dozen decoys! Try Juliette


----------



## gdhall (Oct 22, 2010)

but if you do have ten dozen decoys. It's tons of fun!


----------

